# I'm new to GBATemp, but I can't post links...



## Hipeopeo (Jan 21, 2018)

I would post, but it doesn't let me post links. GBATemp is hard to navigate, and I was hoping someone. Could help me.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 21, 2018)

Once you have a few posts you'll be able to post links. It's to prevent spam.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 21, 2018)

Hipeopeo said:


> I would post, but it doesn't let me post links.


thats to ensure you are not some spammy ad-bot


Hipeopeo said:


> GBATemp is hard to navigate, and I was hoping someone. Could help me.


with what exactly ?


----------



## Hipeopeo (Jan 21, 2018)

wormdood said:


> thats to ensure you are not some spammy ad-bot
> with what exactly ?


With navigating it, and being able to post links to my Github repo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Quantumcat said:


> Once you have a few posts you'll be able to post links. It's to prevent spam.


Thanks! I'll have to post, then.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 21, 2018)

You could always make a thread for whatever your GitHub is for and just say the name of your program. That'll allow people to google it if they're interested and once you're able to link websites you can edit your post.


----------



## Hipeopeo (Jan 21, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You could always make a thread for whatever your GitHub is for and just say the name of your program. That'll allow people to google it if they're interested and once you're able to link websites you can edit your post.


I will do that once the 24-Hour session is up. If anyone wants my SReddit, it's r/hipeopeo


----------



## Haamu (Apr 28, 2018)

Not being able to post links is a pain though, ugh.


----------



## Hipeopeo (May 7, 2018)

Haamu said:


> Not being able to post links is a pain though, ugh.


Yeah. I can now, you just gotta post some stuff.


----------

